# 20" Lowrider bike frame



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

$225 SHIPPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

TTT FOR A GOOD SELLER AND SHIPPER


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

dat frame looks clean....
good lukc on tha sale


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 25 2010, 11:29 PM~17302338
> *TTT FOR A GOOD SELLER AND SHIPPER
> *


X2 FOR JUICYJ  HOWS THAT GREEN FRAME COMEING UP


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 28 2010, 08:32 PM~17334730
> *X2 FOR JUICYJ   HOWS THAT GREEN FRAME COMEING UP
> *


Its comin carnal!! I think its gonna come out pretty sick! Got some more sanding, when I get da primer layed here pretty soon, I'll post da progress!!


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Apr 26 2010, 01:31 AM~17302354
> *dat frame looks clean....
> good lukc on tha sale
> *


Thanks yo!!!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

REAL CLEAN........GOOD LUCK ON THA SALE....LIKE GLASS :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Apr 28 2010, 07:26 PM~17335390
> *Its comin carnal!! I think its gonna come out pretty sick! Got some more sanding, when I get da primer layed here pretty soon, I'll post da progress!!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: SIMON SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN.IF YOU COULD DO THAT HULK GREEN COLOR WITH SOME FLAKES SSSSSSSHIT THAT WOULD BE BADASS


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Apr 29 2010, 08:48 AM~17339101
> *hno:  hno:  hno: SIMON SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN.IF YOU COULD DO THAT HULK GREEN COLOR WITH SOME FLAKES SSSSSSSHIT THAT WOULD BE BADASS
> *


heres the progress so far!! should have some color by manana!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:0 :0NICE


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@May 12 2010, 10:16 PM~17471652
> *:0  :0NICE
> *


gracias! :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@May 12 2010, 08:12 PM~17471601
> *heres the progress so far!! should have some color by manana!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :run: :boink: :h5: :yes:  :thumbsup: DAM CARNAL YOU REALLY MEAN BUSINESS.THAT FRAME IS CLEAN.


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@May 13 2010, 07:51 AM~17475226
> *:wow:  :0  :wow:  :0  :run:  :boink:  :h5:  :yes:    :thumbsup: DAM CARNAL YOU REALLY MEAN BUSINESS.THAT FRAME IS CLEAN.
> *


Gracias carnal!!!


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

SO HOWS IT LOOK?????? :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 2 2010, 11:05 AM~17673943
> *TTT
> *


still got it, if ya homeboy still want it.....  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

Heres a couple more pics of what i got, plus a couple im working on!!! The lighting isnt that great in my garage!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

you make frames ?


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 2 2010, 06:07 PM~17677558
> *you make frames ?
> *


Yesssur!!!I do!!!! Pm me if u got a special build in mind!! Player prices!!!!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Jun 2 2010, 02:29 PM~17676672
> *still got it, if ya homeboy still want it.....   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


KOOL ILL LET HIM KNOW WAS UP AND FOR HIM TO BUST OUT WITH THAT CASH. HEY CARNAL SINCE YOUR GOOD IN BIULDING FRAMES MAYBE YOU SHOULD START BUILDING CUSTOM FENDERS WITH 3-D STUFF ON THEM :wow: OR A FRAME WITH MATCHING FENDERS :cheesy: ITS JUST A IDEA


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@May 18 2010, 03:08 PM~17529095
> *SO HOWS IT LOOK??????  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean as hell :wow: :wow: ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@May 12 2010, 08:12 PM~17471601
> *heres the progress so far!! should have some color by manana!
> 
> 
> ...











 Dogg Thats Just Like My brothers


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 3 2010, 11:22 AM~17684603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that center piece is coooo!


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 2 2010, 10:08 PM~17679746
> *KOOL ILL LET HIM KNOW WAS UP AND FOR HIM TO BUST OUT WITH THAT CASH. HEY CARNAL SINCE YOUR GOOD IN BIULDING FRAMES MAYBE YOU SHOULD START BUILDING CUSTOM FENDERS WITH 3-D STUFF ON THEM :wow: OR A FRAME WITH MATCHING FENDERS :cheesy: ITS JUST A IDEA
> *


      :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Orale Carnal!!! been thinkin bout it! I need a set of used fenders rear and front!!! dont hafta be pretty........know n e one that got any?????? :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Jun 3 2010, 09:26 AM~17684622
> *that center piece is coooo!
> *


YEAH THAT BIKES GONNA BE PAINTED SOON


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Jun 3 2010, 09:33 AM~17684691
> *          :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Orale Carnal!!! been thinkin bout it! I need a set of used fenders rear and front!!! dont hafta be pretty........know n e one that got any??????  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


YEA I GOT SOME LET ME JUST SHOW MY BIKE ON THE 18 THEN ILL SEND THEM TO YOU A 20" AND 26" IF PRICE IS KOOL :cheesy:


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 3 2010, 12:04 PM~17684979
> *YEA I GOT SOME LET ME JUST SHOW MY BIKE ON THE 18 THEN ILL SEND THEM TO YOU A 20" AND 26" IF PRICE IS KOOL  :cheesy:
> *


  :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Jun 3 2010, 11:33 AM~17684694
> *YEAH THAT BIKES GONNA BE PAINTED SOON
> *


  you'll hafta send me a pic when its finished!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@May 18 2010, 01:08 PM~17529095
> *SO HOWS IT LOOK??????  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH? CARNAL I FORGOT


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 4 2010, 01:24 PM~17695954
> *HOW MUCH? CARNAL I FORGOT
> *


I gotta get $300 plus $25 to ship it!!! I hate to let this frame go for that price, but......u know how it is carnal!!!!!so If ur homeboy still wants it? Cool!! If not I think I'm gonna keep it and finish building it up!!! Idk? Lemme know holla!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Jun 5 2010, 08:40 AM~17702208
> *I gotta get $300 plus $25 to ship it!!! I hate to let this frame go for that price,  but......u know how it is carnal!!!!!so If ur homeboy still wants it? Cool!! If not I think I'm gonna keep it and finish building it up!!! Idk? Lemme know holla!!!
> *


HELL YEA YOU SHOULD FINISH IT UP :thumbsup: I JUST FEEL BAD THAT YOU PAINTED IT HOW MY MEMBER WANTED IT AND HE BACKED OFF  ME AND THE WIFEY WAS THINKING ABOUT GETTING IT AND RAFFLE IT UP IN THIS TOWN.BUT SHIT I REALLY WOULD LOVE FOR YOU TO DO SOME MAGIC WITH THAT FRAME :cheesy:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

sexy


----------

